# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  جهود الدول في مكافحة الإِرهاب الدولي

## هيثم الفقى

*جهود الدول في مكافحة الإِرهاب الدولي* في إِثر حادثة ميونيخ بألمانية الاتحادية (5/9/1972), حيث احتجز أربعة فدائيين فلسطينيين فريقاً رياضياً إِسرائيلياً, للضغط على إِسرائيل كي تطلق سراح معتقلين فلسطينيين تسجنهم, بلا محاكمة وتعذبهم حتى الموت, وبضغط واضح من أمريكة وإِسرائيل وحلفائهما, طلب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة من الجمعية العامة (الدورة 27 عام 1972) أن تدرج في جدول أعمالها بنداً عنوانه «التدابير الرامية إِلى منع الإِرهاب وغيره من أشكال العنف التي تعرّض للخطر أرواحاً بشرية بريئة, أو تودي بها, أو تهدد الحريات الأساسية». وعندما ناقشت الجمعية العامة هذا العنوان, وجد مندوبو دول العالم الثالث, أنه غير متكامل, فهو يُهمل الإِشارة إِلى الأسباب والدوافع الكامنة وراء الأعمال التي تسمى «إِرهابية» وهو يوحي بأن حدود الإِرهاب تمتد حتى تشمل أنشطة حركات التحرير الوطني. ولهذا فقد أيدت وفود هذه الدول اقتراحاً عربياً بتعديل العنوان الذي أصبح كما يأتي :«التدابير الرامية إِلى منع الإِرهاب الدولي الذي يعرّض للخطر أرواحاً بشرية بريئة, أو يودي بها, أو يهدد الحريات الأساسية, ودراسة الأسباب الكامنة وراء أشكال الإِرهاب وأعمال العنف التي تنشأ عن البؤس وخيبة الأمل والشعور بالضيم واليأس, والتي تحمل بعض الناس على التضحية بأرواح بشرية, وفيها أرواحهم هم, محاولين بذلك إِحداث تغييرات جذرية».
وهكذا توجهت الأمم المتحدة إِلى معالجة أسباب الإِرهاب الدولي والتوصية باتخاذ تدابير عملية لمكافحته منذ عام 1972. وقد ألّفت لجنة أسمتها «اللجنة المتخصصة المعنية بالإِرهاب الدولي», تعرض الدول فيها مواقفها وتصاغ التوصيات التي يتفق عليها.
وتدل مراجعة وثائق الأمم المتحدة ومؤتمراتها في هذا الشأن على أن الخلاف حول تعريف «الإِرهاب الدولي» كبير, ولا أمل في الاتفاق على نص توفيقي. ومن هنا جاءت مجاوزة الأمم المتحدة لأمر التعريف, وعكفت على دراسة الأسباب والتدابير.
وقد أجمعت مواقف الدول على أن الأنشطة الإِرهابية تهدّد المجتمع الدولي, لأنها تعتمد على استخدام القوة بقصد ارتكاب أعمال العنف ضد شعوب بأكملها, وضدّ بلدان وأفراد, وتؤثر في حياة أناس أبرياء, وفي صحتهم وأمنهم وممتلكاتهم, وتعطّل النشاط الاقتصادي والاجتماعي اليومي للناس, وتزرع بذور الخوف وعدم الثقة بين الدول والشعوب, وتهدّد جهوداً, عمرها سنوات, هدفت إِلى تنمية العلاقات الثنائية ومتعدّدة الأطراف بين الدول. وتمثّل تهديداً خطيراً للسلم والأمن الدوليين, وتنتهك مبادئ القانون الدولي وميثاق الأمم المتحدة التي أجمعت الدول والشعوب عليها. 
ويستدل من مناقشات الجمعية العامة والدراسات التي عالجت موضوع الإِرهاب الدولي, أن هذه الظاهرة معقدة وشائكة, وأنها ذات أصول وأسباب سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية ونفسية, متعددة الجوانب. وإِذا كانت بعض الدول تدّعي أنها تحمي حقوق الإِنسان الأساسية, ولاسيما حقه في الحياة, فإِنها تخفي رغبتها في استغلال ظاهرة الإِرهاب الدولي لتحويل انتباه العالم عن الظلم الواقع على بعض الشعوب وحركات التحرير الوطني المكافحة في سبيل استقلالها واستعادة حقوقها وفق مبادئ القانون الدولي وميثاق الأمم المتحدة.
وقد برز في أثناء المناقشات التي استمرت سنوات كثيرة, اتجاهان رئيسان في معالجة موضوع الإِرهاب الدولي.
تكتلت معظم الدول الغربية, والدول التي تدور في فلكها, في الاتجاه الأول. وقد رأت هذه الدول أن الإِرهاب الدولي قد استفحل ضرره, واتسع نطاقه, وتنوعت أشكاله, وكثرت ضحاياه. فلا يجوز, والحالة هذه, تعليق أمر مكافحة الإِرهاب, أو تأجيل اتخاذ التدابير الرامية إِلى القضاء عليه, على معالجة الأسباب الكامنة وراءه, وحلّ المشكلات التي أدت إِلى نشوئه. وإِن كان من الضروري معالجة هذه الأسباب, وحل تلك المشكلات, فيما بعد.
وترى هذه الدول أن على أولئك الذين يريدون جذب أنظار العالم إِلى قضاياهم, أن يجدوا طريقة أكثر تمدناً من الإِرهاب, وتكون مقبولة من الجميع, لنشر آرائهم من دون عنف. وفي غير هذه الحال, تبقى أعمال الإِرهاب الدولي مدانة وبغيضة, وتجب مكافحتها بغض النظر عن دوافع مرتكبيها, لأن الدوافع وراء ارتكاب الجريمة ليس ذا شأن, وإِن كان عاملاً مخففاً في تحديد العقوبة. يضاف إِلى ذلك, أن الأعمال التي يشمئزّ منها الضمير الأخلاقي للبشريّة لا تعود بالضرر إِلا على القضية نفسها التي يسعى أصحابها إِلى خدمتها.
وعلى هذا, يذهب الاتجاه الأول إِلى ضرورة قمع الإِرهاب الدولي بشدّة, من دون النظر إِلى أسبابه ومسوّغاته السياسية, ويدعو إِلى قيام تعاون دولي لمكافحته ولاسيما فيما يتعلق بتبادل المعلومات وتسليم الفاعلين ومحاكمتهم.
ويشير أصحاب هذا الاتجاه إِلى أن حق الشعوب في الكفاح من أجل التحرير وتقرير المصير لا يجوز أن يتضمن أعمالاً إِرهابية ضدّ مدنيين أبرياء, أو أن يؤلف خرقاً أو انتهاكاً لحقوق الإِنسان الأساسية, وإِنما يمارس ذلك الحق وفق أحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والقانون الدولي بوجه عام.
أما الاتجاه الثاني, فقد تكتلت فيه معظم الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة, ولاسيما دول العالم الثالث والدول الاشتراكية. ويؤسس أصحاب هذا الاتجاه موقفهم المبدئي على رفض الإِرهاب الدولي بمختلف أشكاله, وإِدانة أعماله وفاعليها, وعلى أن دراسة التدابير الرامية إِلى منعه يجب أن تقترن, في الوقت نفسه, بدراسة الأسباب الكامنة وراءه, من أجل إِزالة هذه الأسباب التي يتمثل بعضها بالسياسات الاستعمارية والاحتلالية والعنصرية, واستعمال القوة من أجل التوسع والسيطرة وبسط النفوذ, والتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول. فذلك كله يولد لدى الشعوب والجماعات المقهورة الشعور باليأس والضيم وخيبة الأمل, ويدفعها إِلى القيام بأعمال عنف قد تؤدي إِلى سفك دماء بريئة.
ويذهب أصحاب هذا الاتجاه إِلى ضرورة أن تشمل دراسة الإِرهاب الدولي مختلف أشكاله وأنواعه, ومنها إِرهاب الدولة خارج حدودها أي «إِرهاب الدولة» الموجه ضد الدول المستقلة والشعوب وحركات التحرر الوطني. ويبنون موقفهم على أساس أن الكفاح من أجل التحرير الوطني, والمقاومة ضد المعتدي في الأراضي التي يحتلها, والمظاهرات التي يقوم بها المعارضون للاستغلال والظلم الاجتماعي, هي قيم إِنسانية, لا يجوز قرنها أو شملها بمفهوم الإِرهاب.فأي فعل من هذا القبيل, هو مسّ بتلك القيم, وإِهانة للعاملين في سبيلها, وخاصة أنهم يناضلون من أجل مبادئ وحقوق أيدتها الأمم المتحدة. وترى هذه الدول أن جميع الصيغ القانونية, التي عالجت بعض أشكال الإِرهاب الدولي, وغيرها من الصيغ التي يمكن أن تعالج أشكالاً أخرى منه, مهما كانت تتسم بالكمال, لن تكفي لحل مشكلة الإِرهاب, ما لم تتخذ التدابير لإِزالة الأسباب التي تكمن وراءها. وما إِعادة الحقوق إِلى الشعوب المستعمرة, أو المنفية من وطنها, أو المسلوبة حقوقها, سوى بعض الطرائق التي يمكن التوصل بها إِلى حل حقيقي لمشكلة الإِرهاب الدولي. 
وفي إِثر مناقشات استمرت ثماني سنوات, وافقت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة (الدورة 34- القرار 34/145 تاريخ 17/12/1979) على مجموعة من التدابير العملية من أجل القضاء على مشكلة الإِرهاب. وقد تكررت التوصية باتخاذ هذه التدابير - مع تدابير إِضافية أخرى - في جميع القرارات التي أصدرتها الجمعية العامة بعد ذلك في الموضوع نفسه. وكانت جميع هذه القرارات تتضمن في ديباجتها النص التالي:«وإِذ تؤكد (الجمعية العامة) الحق غير القابل للتصرف في تقرير المصير والاستقلال لجميع الشعوب الخاضعة لنظم استعمارية وعنصرية ولغيرها من أشكال السيطرة الأجنبية, وإِذ تقر شرعية كفاحها, وخاصة كفاح حركات التحرير الوطني, وفقاً لمقاصد ومبادئ الميثاق ولإِعلان مبادئ القانون الدولي المتعلق بالعلاقات الودية والتعاون بين الدول وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة».
*وفيما يلي موجز لمجموعة هذه التدابير:*
ـ إِدانة جميع أعمال الإِرهاب الدولي التي تعرّض للخطر أرواحاً بشرية, أو تودي بها, أو تهدد الحريات الأساسية, بوصفها أعمالاً إِرهابية, أينما وجدت, وأيّاً كان مرتكبها.
ـ أن تقضي الدول, بصورة تدريجية, فرادى وبالتعاون فيما بينها, على الأسباب الكامنة وراء أعمال الإِرهاب الدولي, وأن تلتمس الحلول العادلة من أجل التصدي لها.
ـ أن تفي الدول بالتزاماتها, وفقاً للقانون الدولي, بالامتناع عن تنظيم الحرب الأهلية, أو الأعمال الإِرهابية في دولة أخرى, أو التحريض عليها, أو المساعدة أو المشاركة فيها, أو قبول تنظيم نشاطات في داخل إِقليمها تهدف إِلى ارتكاب مثل هذه الأعمال.
ـ أن تنضم الدول إِلى الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بجوانب مختلفة من مشكلة الإِرهاب الدولي, وأن تجعل تشريعها الداخلي منسجماً مع هذه الاتفاقيات, وأن تتخذ على الصعيد الوطني, جميع التدابير المناسبة بغية القضاء السريع والنهائي على مشكلة الإِرهاب الدولي.
ـ أن تتعاون الدول فيما بينها لتبادل المعلومات المتعلقة بمنع الإِرهاب الدولي ومكافحته, وأن يتعاقد بعضها مع بعض على تسليم الإِرهابيين الدوليين ومحاكمتهم.
ـ أن تعمل الجمعية العامة لعقد اتفاقية أو اتفاقية دولية إِضافية تقوم, في جملة أمور, على مبدأ التسليم أو المحاكمة للإِرهابيين الدوليين.
ـ أن تولي الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن, من أجل الإِسهام في القضاء على مشكلة الإِرهاب الدولي والأسباب الكامنة وراءه, اهتماماً خاصاً لجميع الحالات التي تتولد فيها تلك الأسباب, ومنها الاستعمار والعنصرية والاحتلال الأجنبي, أي الحالات التي تدفع إِلى الإِرهاب الدولي, وقد تعرض السلم والأمن الدوليين للخطر, وذلك بقصد تطبيق ما يتصل بالموضوع من أحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. أن تطبق الدول التدابير التي أوصت بها منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي, والتي وردت في الاتفاقيات الدولية, لمنع الهجمات الإِرهابية على النقل الجوي المدني, وسائر أشكال النقل العام.
وإِلى جانب هذه التدابير, نادت بعض الدول بضرورة عقد اتفاقيات دولية جديدة, ترسخ التعاون الدولي لمكافحة الإِرهاب, وتؤسس آلياته, وتحدد سبله ووسائله. في حين أشارت دول أخرى إِلى أن كثرة المعاهدات والاتفاقيات في هذا الشأن لا تحلّ مشكلة الإِرهاب الدولي, لأن المطلوب هو حل جذري, يقضي على الأسباب الجذرية للمشكلة.
وكانت الأمم المتحدة عقدت عدّة اتفاقيات تعالج جوانب معينة من الإِرهاب الدولي, من دون معالجة الأسباب والدوافع. وهذه الاتفاقيات هي :«اتفاقية طوكيو بشأن ما يرتكب على متن الطائرات من جرائم وأفعال معيّنة أخرى - 1963», و«اتفاقية لاهاي بشأن قمع الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات - 1970», و«اتفاقية مونتريال لقمع الأفعال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني - 1971», و«اتفاقية نيويورك بشأن منع الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية وفيهم الموظفون الدبلوماسيون والمعاقبة عليها - 1973», و«الاتفاقية الدولية لمناهضة أخذ الرهائن - 1979».
وفي خارج إِطار الأمم المتحدة, هنالك «اتفاقية منظمة الدول الأمريكية بشأن منع أعمال الإِرهاب التي تتخذ شكل جرائم ترتكب ضدّ الأشخاص وما يتصل بذلك من أعمال الابتزاز ذات الأهمية الدولية والمعاقبة عليها -1971» و«الاتفاقية الأوربية بشأن قمع الإِرهاب1977».
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كانت قد قدمت إِلى «اللجنة المتخصصة المعنية بالإِرهاب الدولي» التابعة للأمم المتحدة, مشروع اتفاقية دولية, جوهرها إِقامة «نظام أمن دولي مشترك» يهدف إِلى مكافحة الإِرهاب عن طريق منع الإِرهابيين الحصول على أي مأوى أو مكان آمن بعيد عن الملاحقة أو العقاب, في أية منطقة من العالم, ويعدّ المشروع أيّة هجمة إِرهابية على أية دولة طرف في الاتفاقية هجمة على جميع الدول الأطراف.
وفي الوقت نفسه, أهمل المشروع أية إِشارة إِلى نضال الشعوب ضد الاستعمار والاحتلال والعنصرية والصهيونية, أو إِلى حركات التحرير الوطني, أو حق تقرير المصير.
ولم تأخذ اللجنة بالمشروع الأمريكي, إِذ لم تناقشه, ولم تصر الولايات المتحدة على دراسته, بعد أن تأكد لها أن الاتجاه العام في اللجنة يرفض المفاهيم التي تضمنها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفارق بين الإِرهاب الدولي ونضال الشعوب
*استناداً إِلى عدم وجود تعريف متفق عليه للإِرهاب الدولي, وإِلى الاختلاف الكبير في الآراء والمواقف بين الدول واجتهادات المختصين بالقانون الدولي, حيال تعريفه ومفهومه ومجالاته ووسائله وأشكاله, عمدت بعض من الدول وأجهزة الإِعلام والثقافة والقانون ومراكز الأبحاث المعادية لحق تقرير المصير للشعوب ونضالها من أجل التحرير والاستقلال إِلى خلط الإِرهاب الدولي, فكراً وتنفيذاً وأشكالاً ووسائل, بنضال الشعوب ضد الاستعمار والاستعمار الجديد والاحتلال والسيطرة والعنصرية والصهيونية والظلم الاجتماعي.
ولقد استقرّ العرف الدولي على أن الإِرهاب شكل من أشكال العنف. والعنف قرين السياسة, وفي السياسة مجالات عنفية أحياناً. والحرب نفسها عنف سياسي, تمارسه الدول. ولما كانت الحرب امتداداً للسياسة بوجه ما, فإِن الإِرهاب السياسي, وهو فعل عنفي, هو امتداد لها أيضاً بوجه آخر. وإِذا كان مقياس الحكم على الحرب, من حيث شرعيّتها أو عدوانيتها, ومن حيث كونها عادلة أو ظالمة, يعتمد على هدف الحرب وأسبابها, فمن المنطق أن يكون الحكم على الإِرهاب السياسي مرتبطاً بالهدف من العملية الإِرهابية وبواعثها. وكانت الأمم المتحدة قوّمت الاستعمار ومظاهره في عداد الجرائم. وأكدت أن للشعوب المستعمَرة حقاً طبيعياً في النضال, بكل الوسائل المتاحة, ضد الدول الاستعمارية والسيطرة الأجنبية, ممارسة بذلك حقها في تقرير المصير الذي اعترف به الميثاق وإِعلان مبادئ القانون الدولي بشأن العلاقات الودية والتعاون بين الدول.
وحتى يكون المناضلون من أجل حق تقرير المصير, وضدّ السيطرة الاستعمارية والأجنبية والاحتلال والعنصرية والصهيونية, في مركز قانوني معترف به في إِطار التنظيم الدولي, أعلنت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة (الدورة 28, القرار 3103 تاريخ 12/12/1973) مبادئ أساسية لتثبيت ذلك المركز, هذا موجزها:
ـ إِن نضال الشعوب الواقعة تحت السيطرة الاستعمارية والأجنبية والأنظمة العنصرية, في سبيل تحقيق حقها في تقرير المصير والاستقلال, هو نضال شرعي, ويتفق تماماً مع مبادئ القانون الدولي.
ـ إِن أية محاولة لقمع هذا النضال هي مخالفة لميثاق الأمم المتحدة, ولإِعلان مبادئ القانون الدولي الخاصة بالعلاقات الودية والتعاون بين الدول.
ـ إِن النزاعات المسلحة[ر] التي تنطوي على هذا النضال يجب النظر إِليها بوصفها نزاعات دولية مسلحة بالمعنى الوارد في اتفاقيات جنيف (1949) الخاصة بالنزاعات المسلحة والوضع القانوني للمتحاربين.
ـ إِن المناضلين ضد السيطرة الاستعمارية والأجنبية والأنظمة العنصرية, إِذا ما وقعوا في أيدي أعدائهم يُعدّون أسرى, وتنطبق عليهم أحكام القانون الدولي المناسبة, ولاسيما اتفاقية جنيف الخاصة بمعاملة أسرى الحرب 1949.
ـ إِن استخدام الأنظمة الاستعمارية والأجنبية والعنصرية للجنود المرتزقة ضد حركات التحرير الوطني عمل إِجرامي. ويعامل هؤلاء معاملة المجرمين.
وكانت الأمم المتحدة قد أخذت بحق تقرير المصير للشعوب, ودوّنته في ميثاقها, وفيما صدر عنها من إِعلانات واتفاقيات وقرارات. وأعطت الحق للشعوب في اللجوء إِلى كل أشكال النضال, ومنها الكفاح المسلح, من أجل تحرير أوطانها, أو نيل استقلالها. وقد جاء ذلك واضحاً في البرنامج الذي أقرته الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة (12/10/1970), وعنوانه, «برنامج العمل من أجل التنفيذ التام لإِعلان منح الاستقلال للبلدان والشعوب المستعمرة», وفي قرارات أخرى كثيرة, منها القرار الصادر في عام 1977 في الموضوع نفسه (الدورة 32), وفيه هاتان الفقرتان: الأولى,«تؤكد (الجمعية العامة) من جديد شرعية كفاح الشعوب في سبيل الاستقلال والسلامة الإِقليمية والوحدة الوطنية والتحرر من السيطرة الاستعمارية والأجنبية, ومن التحكم الأجنبي, بجميع ما أتيح لهذه الشعوب من وسائل وفي ذلك الكفاح المسلح», أما الفقرة الثانية ففيها: «تؤكد (الجمعية العامة) ما لشعبي ناميبيا وزمبابوي وللشعب الفلسطيني وسائر الشعوب الواقعة تحت السيطرة الأجنبية والاستعمارية من حقوق غير قابلة للتصرف, في تقرير المصير والاستقلال الوطني والسلامة الإِقليمية والوحدة الوطنية والسيادة, من دون أي تدخل خارجي».
ويستدل من هذا النص, ومن نصوص دولية مماثلة أخرى كثيرة, أن العنف الذي تمارسه الشعوب (الكفاح المسلح)[ر] تأييداً لحقها في تقرير مصيرها, يحظى بالشرعية الدولية, ويأتي دفاعاً عن النفس, ويصبّ في مصلحة السلام العالمي, لأن الاستعمار والاحتلال والسيطرة والعنصرية والصهيونية نقائض للسلام العالمي.
وعلى هذا, يمكن تبين سمات العنف المصاحب للكفاح المسلح إِعمالاً لحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها, وهو العنف الذي يُصنّفه أعداؤه ومناهضوه تحت مصطلح «الإِرهاب الدولي» يمكن تبين سماته فيما يلي: إِنه عنف جماهيري تمارسه جماعات وأفراد من شعب يؤمن بالأهداف التي يستخدم العنف وسيلة لتحقيقها, وهو موجه ضد قوى مستعمرة, أو عنصرية, أو مستغلة لذلك الشعب, ويهدف إِلى استرداد الشعب حقه في تقرير المصير, وهو مدعوم بالشرعية الدولية, ويخدم السلام العالمي, ولا يمكن وصفه بأنه عدوان على أحد, فهو دفاع عن النفس, وعنف في مواجهة عنف ظالم أكبر, ولأن المستعمر لا يقتصر وجوده على الأرض المستعمرة, بل إِن سيادته تمتد إِلى أماكن أخرى, فإِن حق استخدام الكفاح المسلح يمتد إِلى حيث يوجد المستعمر.
وإِذا كانت الأمم المتحدة أعطت الشعوب ومنها الشعب العربي الفلسطيني, الحق في اللجوء إِلى الكفاح المسلح ضد القوى المستعمرة, فإِنها لم تتطرق, في قراراتها, إِلى مجال محدد يمارس فيه هذا الكفاح المسلح. وعلى هذا فإِن كل ما يخضع لسيادة الدولة المستعمرة يصلح لممارسة الكفاح ضدّها.
وهذه المقولة تتوافق مع مفهوم الجمعية العامة عن «الإِرهاب الدولي» حين أخذت بها في «الاتفاقية الدولية لأخذ الرهائن» (1979). فبعد أن وصفت الاتفاقية أخذ الرهائن بأنه «عمل يعرّض حياة الأشخاص الأبرياء للخطر, وينتهك الكرامة الإِنسانية, قالت في المادة (12): «لا تسري هذه الاتفاقية على فعل من أفعال أخذ الرهائن, يُرتكب في أثناء المنازعات المسلحة الُمعرّفة في اتفاقيات جنيف عام 1949 وبروتوكولاتها, ويدخل في ذلك المنازعات المسلحة التي يرد ذكرها في الفقرة -4- من المادة -1- من البروتوكول الأول لعام 1977, والتي تناضل فيها الشعوب ضد السيطرة الاستعمارية والاحتلال الأجنبي والنظم العنصرية, وممارسة لحقها في تقرير المصير».
إِن المقياس الفصل بين الإِرهابي والمناضل, أو - مسايرة للمصطلح - بين «الإِرهابي المجرم» و«الإِرهابي المناضل» يتألف من عنصرين يؤلفان كلاً واحداً, وهما السبب الذي يدفع المناضل أو المجرم للقتال, والهدف الذي يسعى كل منهما إِلى بلوغه.
ولقد أكدت الأمم المتحدة, في ميثاقها من حيث المبدأ, وفي كثير من المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي عقدتها, وفي قراراتها, ومن حيث الأحكام والممارسة, الشرعية الأخلاقية والسياسية لكفاح التحرير الذي تخوضه الشعوب المقهورة, بجميع الوسائل التي بتصرفها. وهذا هو ما يميز أعمال التحرير الوطني تمييزاً واضحاً من أعمال الإِرهاب. ذلك أن الكفاح الوطني يندرج مع النزاع المسلح في فئة واحدة, ويدخل من الناحية القانونية, في نطاق أحكام اتفاقيتي جنيف للعام 1949, الخاصتين بالنزاعات المسلحة. وعلى هذا أيضاً, لا يجوز أن ينتج عن الكفاح ضد الإِرهاب الدولي أي تقييد لحقوق الشعوب في نضالها ضد الاستعمار والاحتلال والعنصرية والصهيونية, وضد جميع أشكال القهر السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي.
*إِرهاب الدولة*
ثمة دول, ومنظمات تدعمها دول, تقوم بأعمال إِرهابية, سواء في الجهيرة أو السريرة, وقد تستأجر مجموعات من الناس أو الأفراد لتأدية هذه الأعمال. وهذا ما يسمى «إِرهاب الدولة». وهو أخطر أشكال الإِرهاب الدولي, لأنه أداة سياسة القوة والعدوان والبطش والسيطرة والتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدولة الأخرى. وهي سياسة ترمي إِلى فرض إِرادة الأقوى, باستخدام أكثر التقنيات تطوراً, وبالانتقام وقتل الناس الأبرياء. ولهذا فإِن الدول التي تتمتع باحتكار القوة وبسوء استخدامها, تؤلف تهديداً للسلم الدولي أخطر بكثير من الأعمال التي يرتكبها أفراد أو جماعات إِرهابية. ويتخذ هذا الإِرهاب أشكالاً شتى, مثل تهديد الدول الضعيفة عسكرياً أو اقتصادياً, أو استخدام المرتزقة للقيام بأعمال تخريبية.
ولهذا يرى كثير من المختصين بالقانون الدولي, أن إِرهاب الدولة, ولاسيما حين يكون علنياً, يدخل في إِطار العدوان, أكثر من انتسابه إِلى إِطار الإِرهاب الدولي, وللعدوان مفهومه وتعريفه, وأجهزة دولية لمعالجة شؤونه, في حين أن الإِرهاب الدولي لا يزال مفهومه غامضاً, وتعريفه غير محدّد, ولا توجد أجهزة دولية تعالج شؤونه. ويرى آخرون أن العدوان كما عرفه قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة ذو الرقم 3314 لعام 1974 هو أخطر أنواع الإِرهاب ولاسيما في ضوء الأسلحة المستخدمة في الحروب الحديثة التي تتعدى آثارها المحاربين لغيرهم من المدنيين المسالمين.
ويعني «إِرهاب الدولة» أن تستخدم الدولة نفسها, أو الجماعات التي تعمل باسمها, أو هي أجيرة لها, وسائل من أجل إِرهاب الآخرين في خارج الدولة. وقد يكون هؤلاء الآخرون دولة أو جماعة أو أفراداً. وتستخدم الدولة الُمرِهبة القوة الاقتصادية, أو السياسية, أو الإِعلامية, أو العسكرية, أو بعضها, أو كلها. 
ويتمثل إِرهاب الدولة في عدة أشكال منها: تقديم الدعم إِلى الأنظمة الاستعمارية, والاحتلالية, والعنصرية, والفاشية, وتقديم الدعم إِلى جماعات مسلحة تقوم بثورة مضادة على حكومات وطنية, والوقوف ضدّ حركات التحرير الوطني التي تناضل من أجل حق تقرير المصير لشعوبها, وفرض سياسة معينة على حكومة وطنية ضد إِرادة شعبها.
وبالنظر إِلى سجل العمليات الإِرهابية بمنظار المفهوم الذي رسمت الأمم المتحدة ملامحه, يتبين أن معظمها يندرج في فئة «إِرهاب الدولة». ذلك لأن جميع عمليات حركات التحرير الوطني, ونضالات الشعوب الواقعة تحت الاستعمار أو العنصرية أو الصهيونية أو الاحتلال, تدخل في إِطار تأييد حق تقرير المصير والاستقلال والتحرير, وأن أسباب هذه العمليات ترتبط بسياسات الدول المستعمرة والأنظمة العنصرية وممارساتها, وهي المسؤولة عن نشوئها.
وفي مقابل ذلك, هناك نسبة ضئيلة من العمليات الإِرهابية, تقع المسؤولية المباشرة عنها على كاهل أفراد أو مجموعات قاموا بها بفعل البؤس وخيبة الأمل والشعور بالظلم واليأس, فأقدموا على التضحية بأرواح بريئة, وبأرواحهم أيضاً. أما المسؤولية غير المباشرة عن هذه الأعمال, فترتد إِلى الاستعمار والعنصرية والاحتلال الأجنبي والظلم الاجتماعي, وهي الأسباب الكامنة وراء هذا النوع من الإِرهاب.
ومما لا ريب فيه أن تجاهل هذه الأسباب, والاستمرار في السياسات والممارسات التي أدت إِلى نشوء الإِرهاب, يدفعان بالدول المستعمرة والأنظمة العنصرية إِلى مهاوي الإِرهاب نفسه, فتقع فريسة له, وتمارس إِرهاباً رسمياً أشد فظاعة من الأعمال الإِرهابية التي واجهتها, فيذهب ضحية «إِرهاب الدولة» أبرياء كثيرون جداً.
وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على «إِرهاب الدولة», مثل ما أقدمت عليه السلطات الفرنسية في عام 1956, حين اختطفت طائرة مدنية مغربية, كان على متنها خمسة من قادة الثورة الجزائرية. وكانت حادثة القرصنة هذه الأولى التي ترتكبها حكومة دولة كبرى لكنها الحادثة الثانية في تاريخ القرصنة الجوية الحديثة بعد حادثة خطف الطائرة السورية المدنية على يد الطيران الإِسرائيلي عام 1954 وحجز ركابها لمبادلتهم بجواسيس إِسرائيليين في سورية.
وبعد عامين, في 3/11/1958, نظّمت الحكومة الأمريكية حادثة خطف طائرة كوبية, وهو ما أدى إِلى مصرع 17 شخصاً. وتابعت الحكومة نفسها هذا النوع من العمليات, تنظيماً وتمويلاً وتشجيعاً, في المدة من 1960 إِلى 1964, إِذ تم خطف 40 طائرة كوبية هبطت في المطارات الأمريكية. وفي عام 1986, أغارت قوات جوية وبحرية أمريكية على مدينتي طرابلس وبنغازي الليبيتين.
وفي عام 1968 أغارت القوات الجوية الإِسرائيلية على مطار بيروت الدولي, فدمّرت وأحرقت 13 طائرة نقل, هي كل الأسطول الجوي المدني اللبناني. وفي عام 1981, أغارت القوات الجوية الإِسرائيلية على المفاعل النووي العراقي المصمم لأغراض سلمية, ودمّرته.
هذه أمثلة متفرقة من وقائع كثيرة جداً ارتكبتها دول في إِطار «إِرهاب الدولة». ولقد تطور مفهوم هذا النوع من الإِرهاب, حتى أضاف بعضهم إِليه ضروباً وأعمالاً غير ذات شكل عسكري, مثل: قطع إِمدادات الحبوب والأغذية, وفرض قيود أو شروط مجحفة على تقديم المساعدات والقروض للدول الصغيرة, وفرض قيود على المنتجات المصنعة للدول الصغيرة, والتلاعب بأسعار المواد الأولية التي تنتجها هذه الدول, وما ماثلها أو شابهها.
وقد استخدمت الولايات المتحدة هذه الوسائل كلها, العسكرية وغيرها, إِضافة إِلى اعترافها بأنها تقيم في أراضيها معسكرات لتدريب جماعات إِرهابية من جنسيات دول أخرى, تسلحهم وتنقلهم إِلى أماكن العمليات. وعبّرت الإِدارة الأمريكية, بلسان وزير خارجيتها (3/4/1984) عن اقتناعها بأن الإِرهاب الذي تسانده بعض الدول يُعد شكلاً من أشكال الحرب ولم يلق هذا المفهوم القانوني الأمريكي للإِرهاب أي صدى لدى أي حليف من حلفاء الولايات المتحدة, إِذ نُظر إِليه على أنه موقف سياسي خاص بالدولة التي أعلنته, ولا يرقى إِلى مفهوم القانون الدولي.
واستناداً إِلى هذا المفهوم الخاص أعلن وزير الخارجية الأمريكي في 9/12/1984 أن على الولايات المتحدة أن تكون مستعدة لشن هجوم وقائي «ضد المخربين والرد على الأعمال الإِرهابية, حتى لو قتل في أثناء العملية, مدنيون أبرياء». وعلى هذا, اعتدت الولايات المتحدة على غرينادا, ثم على ليبية في عام 1986 مدعيةً, بطلاناً, أن ليبية تؤوي منظمات تخريبية, ووزعت الألغام في شواطئ نيكاراغوا, وخطفت طائرة مدنية مصرية (1985). وقد رفضت محكمة العدل الدولية في حكمها الصادر في الدعوى بين نيكاراغوا والولايات المتحدة المفهوم الأمريكي وعدّت تصرفات واشنطن مدانة من الناحية القانونية الدولية.
ومن المؤكد أنه لا يوجد في العالم كله ما يماثل إِسرائيل في ممارستها «إِرهاب الدولة». ذلك أن إِسرائيل نفسها تأسست بالإِرهاب, وعليه, واستمرت في استخدامه, لأنه يؤلف مقوماً رئيساً من مقوماتها, وأساساً من أسس استراتيجياتها العسكرية والسياسية. وما من مسؤول صهيوني أو إِسرائيلي, إِلا كان إِرهابياً في الفكر, أو الممارسة, أو في كليهما معاً. ومن يراجع تاريخ الإِرهاب الصهيوني والإِسرائيلي, يجد أن معظم القادة والمسؤولين الإِسرائيليين هم قادة للمنظمات الإِرهابية السرية والعلنية, أو مسؤولون أو عاملون فيها.
ولقد كان الإرهاب, على مدى أكثر من نصف قرن, أحد المقومات الفكرية الأساسية للحركة الصهيونية, وأحد الأساليب التي طبقتها الصهيونية لتحقيق غرضها الأول, وهو إِقامة إِسرائيل. لذا فقد اقترن إِنشاء الكيان الصهيوني بأبشع أشكال الإِرهاب وأفظع أنواعه. ثم أخذت إِسرائيل عن الصهيونية الإِرهاب, فكراً وأسلوباً, لتمارسه ضد الشعب العربي الفلسطيني والدول العربية المجاورة.
وتاريخ الحركة الصهيونية, وإِسرائيل حافل بسلسلة طويلة من أعمال الإِرهاب والقتل الجماعي, والتراث الفكري الإِسرائيلي غنيّ جداً بالأعمال الفكرية التي تعبّر عن الإِرهاب, عقيدة ووقائع. فقد نشر قادة الصهيونية وزعماء إِسرائيل ومفكروهما مؤلفات كثيرة, بحثوا فيها الإِرهاب, عقيدة وسياسة ووسيلة, وتحدثوا عن المنظمات الإِرهابية وأيديولوجيتها ونشوئها وتنظيمها وأهدافها وإِنجازاتها والجرائم التي ارتكبتها. ويمكن القول إِنه ليس في العالم القديم أو المعاصر تراث عسكري أو سياسي, لأي شعب من الشعوب, يشبه التراث الصهيوني والإِسرائيلي في الإِرهاب.
وعندما فكرت الصهيونية[ر] في إِقامة دولة يهودية خالصة في فلسطين, رأت أن ذلك لن يتم إِلا بإِبادة سكان البلاد الأصليين, أو طردهم, عن طريق الإِرهاب والترعيب والتخويف. وعلى هذا, ألّف الإِرهاب والعنف, منذ البداية, صلب الخطة الصهيونية الرامية إِلى احتلال فلسطين.
وهكذا استعملت الصهيونية في غزوها فلسطين, وفي تثبيت كيانها وتوسيع حدود احتلالها وتفريغ فلسطين من أهلها, أساليب كثيرة ومتنوعة منها: القنابل في المقاهي والأسواق وعلى وسائط النقل, والقنابل على الدوائر المدنية والحكومية, والاغتيال السياسي داخل فلسطين وخارجها, وأخذ الرهائن ثم قتلهم ونسف الفنادق, ونسف سفارات أجنبية خارج فلسطين, ولغم سيارات الإِسعاف, ونسف المصارف والسطو على أموالها, والرسائل الملغومة خارج فلسطين, ونسف بيوت قروية ومبان سكنية بسكانها, وضرب أحياء مدنية بالمدافع وشن حرب نفسية لحمل المدنيين على الرحيل, ونهب المدن, واغتيال موظفي الأمم المتحدة, ومصادرة جماعية لممتلكات النازحين والغائبين, وهدم قرى مواطنين بكاملها وطرد جماعي لمواطنين من البلاد, وإِطلاق نيران الرشاشات على قبائل بدوية من أجل طردهم جماعياً من البلاد, ونسف طائرات ركاب خاصة مع ركابها, واستعمال النابالم ضدّ المستشفيات, وإِطلاق النار على أفواج اللاجئين الفلسطينيين, وطرد قادة فلسطينيين واغتيالهم أو محاولة اغتيالهم, وضرب المدن وفيها المستشفيات بقنابل النابالم, والاغتيال بطريقة لغم السيارات الخاصة, واحتجاز نساء وأطفال من أقرباء المشبوهين رهائن في معسكرات الاعتقال, وقتل سكان قرى عربية, مثل: مذبحة دير ياسين, مذبحة قبية ومذبحة كفر قاسم ومذبحة مخيم اللاجئين في خان يونس, ومذبحة مخيم اللاجئين في رفح.
وثمة حقيقة أخرى كشف عنها النقاب في أواخر عام 1986, تثبت أن خروج القسم الأكبر من الفلسطينيين من المناطق التي احتلتها الهاغاناه في فلسطين في مرحلة إِقامة إِسرائيل, كان نتيجة مباشرة للعمليات الإِرهابية التي نفذتها الهاغاناه ومنظمتا إِرغون وشتيرن, وليست نتيجة رغبات ونداءات الهيئة العربية العليا لفلسطين والحكومات العربية المجاورة, وهي الدعوى التي تشبثت بها إِسرائيل وأجهزة الإِعلام الصهيونية لتفسير ظاهرة الهجرة الجماعية الفلسطينية من مناطق الاحتلال. وقد أكد كتاب إِسرائيليون مثل (سمحا فلابان) هذه المقولة في كتاب نشره أواخر عام 1987 بعنوان «ولادة إِسرائيل: حقائق وأكاذيب». 
إِضافة إِلى ذلك, تشهد وثائق الأمم المتحدة, وخاصة تقارير لجان التحقيق وقرارات الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن, على أن إِسرائيل لم تترك مبدأ أو حكماً من مبادئ القانون الدولي وأحكامه إِلا خرقته أو انتهكته. وجميع تلك الانتهاكات تتعلق بحقوق الإِنسان. والوسيلة التي اتبعتها في ذلك هي الإِرهاب. وقد جرت وقائع ذلك كله ضد الشعب الفلسطيني بصورة خاصة, إِذ قامت إِسرائيل بأعمال القتل الفردي والجماعي, وإِخراج السكان العرب من أراضيهم ومصادرتها, وترحيلهم وطردهم وتشريدهم واعتقالهم وسجنهم وتعذيبهم حتى الموت, وفرض العقوبات الجماعية عليهم, والتعدي على حرياتهم ومعتقداتهم الدينية, ومحاولة حرق أو تهديم الأماكن المقدسة, وتدنيسها, وحصار المدن والأحياء والقرى, ومنع التجول. وهي أعمال تقوم بها سلطات الاحتلال والمستوطنون المستعمرون الإِسرائيليون, بمعرفة السلطات أو تشجيعها أو تغاضيها عن أعمالهم.
ولقد تنوعت أشكال «إِرهاب الدولة» وأساليبه في إِسرائيل مثل خطف الجيش الإِسرائيلي خمسة ضباط سوريين ولبنانيين (21/6/1972) كانوا داخل الأرض اللبنانية, ومثل الغارة الجوية على مقر منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في تونس (1/10/1985) وقد أدت هذه الغارة إِلى استشهاد نيف وسبعين مدنياً تونسياً وفلسطينياً ومثل مذبحة مخيمي صبرا وشاتيلا التي خططت لها وحمتها قوات الاحتلال الإِسرائيلي.
وهكذا يبدو أن الإِرهاب عامة يشبه حلقة مغلقة يدور فيها الظالم والمظلوم, ولا سبيل للعالم إِلى الخروج منها إِلا بإِزالة أسباب القهر والظلم, وليس بمنع المظلومين والمقهورين من الاحتجاج والتمرد حتى الموت.
وحتى يستقيم أمر مكافحة «الإِرهاب الدولي», لا بد من مراجعة المصطلح نفسه, والتمعن في تعريفه بدقة وروح علمية وموضوعية, ورسم حدوده بوضوح, ووضعه في سياقه الصحيح, ووضع مقاييس أخلاقية وسياسية وقانونية لتمييز الإِرهاب من كفاح الشعوب من أجل تحررها واستقلالها, ومن ثم دراسة الأسباب التي تولّد الإِرهاب وحالاته, ومعالجتها بإِزالتها, لأن القضاء على تلك الأسباب هو أساس التدابير لمكافحة الإِرهاب.
دعت الجمهورية العربية السورية تؤازرها مجموعة كبيرة من دول عدم الانحياز إِلى عقد مؤتمر دولي يضع تعريفاً متفقاً عليه للإِرهاب الدولي كما يبحث أسبابه والدوافع إِليه. لكن موقف واشنطن كان ضد أي مؤتمر. بل وضد أي تعريف للإِرهاب الدولي سواء على المستوى الدولي أو حتى على مستوى التشريع الاتحادي الأمريكي. وفي هذا يقول فريدلاندر Fridlander في بحث نشر في أواخر عام 1988 إِن الإِدارة الأمريكية كانت وما تزال على موقفها هذا حتى تطلق تعبير الإِرهاب والإِرهابي على العمل المعادي لها وعلى مرتكبيه.
وفي قرار آخر صدر عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في كانون الأول 1987 (قرار رقم 159/42) اتخذت الأمم المتحدة موقفاً من الإِرهاب الدولي يقترب إِلى حد كبير من موقف دول العالم الثالث فقد أكدت على نبذها الإِرهاب بشتى أشكاله وصوره بغض النظر عن مرتكبه أو مرتكبيه أو دوافعهم بما في ذلك الأعمال التي تهدد العلاقات الودية بين الدول أو أمن هذه الدول. وقد عدّت الجمعية العامة أن مكافحة الإِرهاب بوصفه جريمة دولية يتوقف على إِيجاد تعريف له يكون مقبولاً من الدول وقررت إِعادة دراسة الموضوع في دورتها الرابعة والأربعين التي انعقدت أواخر عام 1989 ولكن لا يبدو أن ثمة أملاً في الوصول قريباً إِلى حل نهائي يكون مقبولاً للدول كافة.
*مراجع للاستزادة*

محمد عزيز شكري, الإِرهاب الدولي: دراسة قانونية ناقدة (دار العلم للملايين, بيروت 1991).*هيثم كيلاني*

- GRANT WARDLAW, Political Terrorism, Theory, Tactics And Counter - Measures, Cambridge Unversity Press, New York, (1983

----------

